# Yet one more Pennsylvania smoker



## tinkerin (Apr 25, 2011)

As usual, I rather failed to follow normal procedure and ended up posting on a few threads including a minuscule q-view before I made my way over to roll call.  So a belated "Hello" to all the gracious contributers on this forum!  Can't thank all of you enough who have so generously shared their time and knowledge with all of us useless newbies.  Hope as I learn so many things on this board, I can also find something worthwhile to share with others here. 

I don't have a grand smoking history.  I've been making ribs a long while (rub, bake low and slow, finish on grill and hope they stay together long enough to get off the grill) and they turn out pretty good, but want to get a handle on 'dry' ribs done completely on a smoker.  Have played with a Brinkman charcoal-converted-to-electric smoker, but again just small stuff. *I did learn a valuable lesson last summer- 14 lbs of pork butt does not take 20 hours to cook when it is 2 - 7lb butts. *







   Really stinks to find your dinner meat already at 195* at 7 am!!

At any rate, I now have a new MES http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105235/mes-remote-meat-probe#post_623605

Second effort is now underway, which is about a 6 lb pork rib roast which was supposed to be smoked chops like I get from my favorite butcher shop, but....I did rather forget to have them cut the chine bone and my wife was NOT happy when I produced the sawzall to do it myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Guess I should have cleaned the gunk off the blade and housing before she saw it....  So many lessons to learn
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Ah, well, a roast it is then for tonight.

So from the Sports Mecca of the US (Steelers, Nittany Lions, and Pens, and that single-A MLB farm team team that has a really nice stadium), Happy Smoking,

Tink


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to SMF Tink! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## eman (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF Family !!!

 Get you a long blade for that sawzall and grind all the paint off. Use it for nothing but meat. Keep it in your knife drawer and

tell the wife it's for the souped up electric knife.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to smf glad to have ya!!! even though you've been around awhile!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE

Be sure to put a general location on where you are located in your profile this helps us when answering questions you might have.

Also for those of you new to smoking,  Get a good Probe Thermometer as we smoke by Temperature NOT TIME.



A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732


----------



## meateater (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome. You PA. folks are coming in droves. Did BearCarver put up some billboards or are ya downwind of him? Anyhoo welcome .


----------



## Dutch (Apr 26, 2011)

Quote:


tinkerin said:


> At any rate, I now have a new MES http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105235/mes-remote-meat-probe#post_623605
> 
> Second effort is now underway, which is about a 6 lb pork rib roast which was supposed to be smoked chops like I get from my favorite butcher shop, but....I did rather forget to have them cut the chine bone and my wife was NOT happy when I produced the sawzall to do it myself.
> 
> ...


Hi tink- Ah the joys of DIY- Lucky for me I still have my hand saw that I used when I was a meat cutter. It's come in handy on several occasions, and I've often thought about breaking out the sawzall and a new blade just to speed things up a bit. Even one of my kids has made the suggestion to take a hunk o'meat into the wood shop and use the ol' band saw on them bones. As tempting as that sounds, I have so far resisted that urge.

Welcome to SMF and enjoy the smoke!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome Tink!

Meat---I wish I could take credit for the onslaught of Pennsy Smokers, but it's mostly because there is no place in PA to learn how to smoke meat.

We have to drain the brains from other parts of the country!

AAAAANNNNNDDDDDD---------------We Are !

Bear


----------



## tinkerin (Apr 26, 2011)

SmokinAl:  Thank you!  Glad to be on  board.

eman:  LOL.  I'll tell her it's my Tim-The-Toolman-Taylor electric knife.  That will go well with my Tim-The-Toolman-Taylor cigar lighter.  Actually we use one at camp for processing deer.  Makes short work of the ribs.

Les3176:  Thank you kindly.

Thank you Beer-B-Q.  Will have to get on with that e-course.  I need to pipe it to an mp3 to listen to on the road, course without the visuals I might start to visual_ize_ and_ that _would be worse than texting whilst driving.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Meateater, Bear nails it.  We go down south or out to the southwest for visits and vacations, eat like royalty at the finest bbqs in the world, come back and whattayagot?  *I-talian! * Now I love my red sauce alright, but I love my BBQ sauce even more, thick and red, or thin with the burn.  So we come to find sites like this where we can get some education and hopefully pacify our addiction. 

Dutch- make the leap.  Once you go  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 you won't go back!   Thanks for the Welcome.

Bear:  PENN STATE!!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Apr 26, 2011)

Howdy tink


----------



## pawoodswalker (Apr 26, 2011)

Howdy Neighbor, Lots to Learn here and great people


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## tinkerin (Apr 28, 2011)

Hiya SQWIB.  Thanks for the Howdy from way over East.  The gov'ner is going to have to get that sign changed to read "State of Taxation".  On this end of the state, there would also be a patrol car and radar gun tucked in behind that billboard (visitor tax).

Pawoodswalker... I keep reading that as pawoods*t*alker.  Sorry, the hunter in me makes my brain fill in what it wants my eyes to see.  That is a beautiful part of PA that you inhabit.  Finding any morels yet?  Wonder how they would do with a stint in the smoker?  Well, thanks for the welcome neighbor.  You are sure right about the great people and opportunity for learning here.

And Hello back Robert.  Thank you. And thanks for the input on the MES40. I have no regrets for having going that route.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcoem Tink - glad to have you here. This is a perfectly good excuse to go get yourself that bandsaw you have always wanted. You can pass it off as a long term money saver on groceries


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2011)

Here you go Tinker,

Combination Bandsaw & meat grinder for $249.99:

Link:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_48602_48602


----------



## tinkerin (Apr 28, 2011)

You guys sure go out of your way to keep a fellow out of trouble don't you? 

Scarbelly, I kinda used that line of reasoning up for life when I brought home the Kubota.  I've started to think in that case, it just might have been better to ask permission rather than forgiveness.  But it seemed like a good idea at the time.  I'm sure it had to do with my buddies Johnny, Jim, and Jack whispering in my ear...

Bear, if brought one of those home, it would be MY butt in the smoker!

Tink


----------



## sqwib (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah you gotta watch that Bear fella,...He'll get you in trouble for sure.


----------



## alelover (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction. With instigators like Bear you'll be getting in all kinds of trouble.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But you'll have some great food to show for it.


----------



## roller (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome you will like it here. There are a bunch of guys and gals on here with some real good advise I`m just not one of them...


----------



## smokingmymeat (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't worry, these guys can steer you straight.

HAPPY smoking,
   Big AL


----------



## tinkerin (Apr 25, 2011)

As usual, I rather failed to follow normal procedure and ended up posting on a few threads including a minuscule q-view before I made my way over to roll call.  So a belated "Hello" to all the gracious contributers on this forum!  Can't thank all of you enough who have so generously shared their time and knowledge with all of us useless newbies.  Hope as I learn so many things on this board, I can also find something worthwhile to share with others here. 

I don't have a grand smoking history.  I've been making ribs a long while (rub, bake low and slow, finish on grill and hope they stay together long enough to get off the grill) and they turn out pretty good, but want to get a handle on 'dry' ribs done completely on a smoker.  Have played with a Brinkman charcoal-converted-to-electric smoker, but again just small stuff. *I did learn a valuable lesson last summer- 14 lbs of pork butt does not take 20 hours to cook when it is 2 - 7lb butts. *







   Really stinks to find your dinner meat already at 195* at 7 am!!

At any rate, I now have a new MES http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105235/mes-remote-meat-probe#post_623605

Second effort is now underway, which is about a 6 lb pork rib roast which was supposed to be smoked chops like I get from my favorite butcher shop, but....I did rather forget to have them cut the chine bone and my wife was NOT happy when I produced the sawzall to do it myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Guess I should have cleaned the gunk off the blade and housing before she saw it....  So many lessons to learn
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Ah, well, a roast it is then for tonight.

So from the Sports Mecca of the US (Steelers, Nittany Lions, and Pens, and that single-A MLB farm team team that has a really nice stadium), Happy Smoking,

Tink


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to SMF Tink! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## eman (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF Family !!!

 Get you a long blade for that sawzall and grind all the paint off. Use it for nothing but meat. Keep it in your knife drawer and

tell the wife it's for the souped up electric knife.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to smf glad to have ya!!! even though you've been around awhile!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE

Be sure to put a general location on where you are located in your profile this helps us when answering questions you might have.

Also for those of you new to smoking,  Get a good Probe Thermometer as we smoke by Temperature NOT TIME.



A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732


----------



## meateater (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome. You PA. folks are coming in droves. Did BearCarver put up some billboards or are ya downwind of him? Anyhoo welcome .


----------



## Dutch (Apr 26, 2011)

Quote:


tinkerin said:


> At any rate, I now have a new MES http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105235/mes-remote-meat-probe#post_623605
> 
> Second effort is now underway, which is about a 6 lb pork rib roast which was supposed to be smoked chops like I get from my favorite butcher shop, but....I did rather forget to have them cut the chine bone and my wife was NOT happy when I produced the sawzall to do it myself.
> 
> ...


Hi tink- Ah the joys of DIY- Lucky for me I still have my hand saw that I used when I was a meat cutter. It's come in handy on several occasions, and I've often thought about breaking out the sawzall and a new blade just to speed things up a bit. Even one of my kids has made the suggestion to take a hunk o'meat into the wood shop and use the ol' band saw on them bones. As tempting as that sounds, I have so far resisted that urge.

Welcome to SMF and enjoy the smoke!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome Tink!

Meat---I wish I could take credit for the onslaught of Pennsy Smokers, but it's mostly because there is no place in PA to learn how to smoke meat.

We have to drain the brains from other parts of the country!

AAAAANNNNNDDDDDD---------------We Are !

Bear


----------



## tinkerin (Apr 26, 2011)

SmokinAl:  Thank you!  Glad to be on  board.

eman:  LOL.  I'll tell her it's my Tim-The-Toolman-Taylor electric knife.  That will go well with my Tim-The-Toolman-Taylor cigar lighter.  Actually we use one at camp for processing deer.  Makes short work of the ribs.

Les3176:  Thank you kindly.

Thank you Beer-B-Q.  Will have to get on with that e-course.  I need to pipe it to an mp3 to listen to on the road, course without the visuals I might start to visual_ize_ and_ that _would be worse than texting whilst driving.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Meateater, Bear nails it.  We go down south or out to the southwest for visits and vacations, eat like royalty at the finest bbqs in the world, come back and whattayagot?  *I-talian! * Now I love my red sauce alright, but I love my BBQ sauce even more, thick and red, or thin with the burn.  So we come to find sites like this where we can get some education and hopefully pacify our addiction. 

Dutch- make the leap.  Once you go  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 you won't go back!   Thanks for the Welcome.

Bear:  PENN STATE!!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Apr 26, 2011)

Howdy tink


----------



## pawoodswalker (Apr 26, 2011)

Howdy Neighbor, Lots to Learn here and great people


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## tinkerin (Apr 28, 2011)

Hiya SQWIB.  Thanks for the Howdy from way over East.  The gov'ner is going to have to get that sign changed to read "State of Taxation".  On this end of the state, there would also be a patrol car and radar gun tucked in behind that billboard (visitor tax).

Pawoodswalker... I keep reading that as pawoods*t*alker.  Sorry, the hunter in me makes my brain fill in what it wants my eyes to see.  That is a beautiful part of PA that you inhabit.  Finding any morels yet?  Wonder how they would do with a stint in the smoker?  Well, thanks for the welcome neighbor.  You are sure right about the great people and opportunity for learning here.

And Hello back Robert.  Thank you. And thanks for the input on the MES40. I have no regrets for having going that route.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcoem Tink - glad to have you here. This is a perfectly good excuse to go get yourself that bandsaw you have always wanted. You can pass it off as a long term money saver on groceries


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2011)

Here you go Tinker,

Combination Bandsaw & meat grinder for $249.99:

Link:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_48602_48602


----------



## tinkerin (Apr 28, 2011)

You guys sure go out of your way to keep a fellow out of trouble don't you? 

Scarbelly, I kinda used that line of reasoning up for life when I brought home the Kubota.  I've started to think in that case, it just might have been better to ask permission rather than forgiveness.  But it seemed like a good idea at the time.  I'm sure it had to do with my buddies Johnny, Jim, and Jack whispering in my ear...

Bear, if brought one of those home, it would be MY butt in the smoker!

Tink


----------



## sqwib (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah you gotta watch that Bear fella,...He'll get you in trouble for sure.


----------



## alelover (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction. With instigators like Bear you'll be getting in all kinds of trouble.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But you'll have some great food to show for it.


----------



## roller (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome you will like it here. There are a bunch of guys and gals on here with some real good advise I`m just not one of them...


----------



## smokingmymeat (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't worry, these guys can steer you straight.

HAPPY smoking,
   Big AL


----------

